# CPU Usage at 100%



## zoomy123 (Mar 15, 2008)

About a couple of weeks ago, I began to notice that my computer was running slower than normal. After some investigation, I saw that the problem was that my cpu usage would, for some unknown reason, remain at 100% for about a minute or two at a time. However, as of today, the problem has gotten progressively worse. My cpu usage is now at 100% almost all the time. I have tried to end some processes and have tried to close programs running in my background, but this has been futile. Can you help me?


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello zoomy123 

We have to find out what is using all the CPU.
Download and run Process Explorer. It will show you this information

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/processexplorer.html


----------



## zoomy123 (Mar 15, 2008)

Alright, it looks like there are three processes taking up the majority of my cpu whenever I try to use internet explorer: desktop windows manager (dwm.exe), eNMTray.exe, and iexplore.exe.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*dwm.exe *is a Desktop Window Manager from Microsoft Corporation belonging to the Operating System. dwm.exe is the Desktop Window Manager and is responsible for the graphical effects in Microsoft Windows Vista operating system such as 3D effects, live windows previews and windows transperancies. The Aero interface in Windows Vista can be quite taxing on system performace on certain computers and you can switch it off or reduce the screen resolution to increase performance.
How much RAM do you have? This problem might arise if you do not have enough RAM to run Aero properly. You need at least 1GB and 2GB is better.

*eNMTray.exe* is a process from eNet by Acer and part of Empowering Technology. I have read that you can disable it but I can`t find out exactly what it does. It might control the LAN/WLAN connections. It appears to cause problems for some people and they disable it. Can you find this out? Don`t disable it until you know exactly what it does

Suggestions. Try one at a time and test to see result.
1. If you are short of RAM, try turning Aero off

2. Try to find out what eNMTray.exe is. If it is not really needed to be running turn it off in msconfig. While you are in msconfig disable *everything* not neede to be running at stertup

1. Click on the Vista start icon in the bottom left corner of your screen.

2. Type MSCONFIG in the search box and then either press enter on your keyboard or double-click on the MSCONFIG program that appears in the search results. 

3. Vista will ask you for permission to continue. You may see a box asking you to key in your computer's administrator user name and password.
Or, if you're already logged into Vista as an administrator, you may see a box asking you if you would like to continue.
Either way, follow the on-screen prompts to give Vista permission to continue. 

4. Microsoft's System Configuration Utility will launch. 
Click on the Startup tab.

Keep the page open then go to one of the links below. 

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php

http://www.castlecops.com/StartupList.html

Read the Key at top of page. Use the Search box to check all your entries.
It will tell you what all the entries are and whether you can disable them or not. It will also identify any malware. Disable everything which is not needed to run at start up

When you reboot you will get a message saying you have started in "Selective Startup" Click "Don`t show this message again" then OK

Post back when you have tried these :smile:


----------



## zoomy123 (Mar 15, 2008)

Alright, I did what you told me to do but the problem has only gotten worse. Now, no matter what application I open it automatically starts taking up anywhere between 40-50% of my cpu usage and my total cpu usage jumps to 100%. I can't watch movies, listen to music, or open folders without the applications taking up all of my cpu.

In addition, I have 12 of the same process (svchost.exe) and three other processes (procexp.exe, acer.empowering.framework.supervisor.exe and dllhost.exe) which take up all of my cpu whenever I open an application such as vlc player or windows media player.

I'm starting to think I either have a virus or spyware; what do I do?


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

I would tend to agree now that this is a virus/malware problem

svchost.exe and dllhost.exe being involved point to that.

I think you should post a HijackThis log. The experts on the forum there will clean it all up for you

http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/

Read the Red sticky at the top first
IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help


----------



## abthapa (Nov 19, 2008)

About me ,HijackThis got little bit better .you should also try that .


----------

